# Some of my Art



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't do commissions anymore, but I thought I'd share some I had on here on my old account that I did for people. :3


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Love that one!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

That one was really fun! The fish belonged to BettaMiah. :3 I wish I could remember his name...she had him and another named Ryu.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm these are strange bettas... xD 

Not bettas but wanted to show my two most recent pieces.

















Richard Dean Anderson as MacGyver


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! You are a very talented artist! Very impressive.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you very much!

I love your work!! It's amazing!! ^.^


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I finished drawing David Tennant as the Tenth Doctor from Doctor Who!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

All of those are just...WOW :0 amazing


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, those are incredible! Have you taken art classes or is this just for fun?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you both very much. :3 Your words mean a lot! ^.^ And I've never taken classes, this is just for fun.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're a very talented artist!! My favorite is the 10th Doctor :-D


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

EEEEEE David Tennant! That's wonderful!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

OMG THAT LOOKS SOSOOOOOO COOL!!!!!! You really capturedthe messy hair and buggy eyes!!!! CAN YOU DO MORE PWEEEZZ???? :3


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you!!! All of your words mean so so much to me!!! ^^

Bettalover2000: I'm hoping to draw Matt next but it might be awhile til I have time :c
I've got some to finish before I can get started on another.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome work


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!! Can you do the Doctor? my betta???
He's a HMPK Dragonscale (white scales over yellow) and yellow fins. The specks you see are Blue.. nearly Tardis blue
and the 11th Doc is my absolute fave! <3 ~Matt Smith~


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh... I am so sorry. I didn't read where you said you didn't do commissions anymore. Please dismiss what I asked.
(Imagine them being there to show off the Doctor...)


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you! ^^
And since, I want to take a quick break from this portrait I keep screwing up (lol, I've started it over so many times! XD), I'll try to do the Doctor for you! ^^ He's such a gorgeous fish!

I haven't done any fish in awhile but I'll post it here when I'm done. I hope you like him!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh! You don't have to... sorry I didn't see the part were you said you don't do commissions anymore >.<

But If you do I'm positive I'll love it!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Seriously, I don't mind at all!  It'll be nice to get out of people portraits for once. xD I miss bettas!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love drawing bettas... mine aren't that great (I'm horrible actually) but I still enjoy drawing them.


----------

